
Basic Library List: Math Assn of America Recommendations for Undergrad Libraries - mpiedrav
https://www.maa.org/press/maa-reviews/the-basic-library-list-maas-recommendations-for-undergraduate-libraries
======
pasttense01
Here is a classic which is lacking: The Principia Mathematica (often
abbreviated PM) is a three-volume work on the foundations of mathematics
written by Alfred North Whitehead and Bertrand Russell and published in 1910,
1912, and 1913.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principia_Mathematica](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principia_Mathematica)

~~~
mpiedrav
Principia is indeed a classic, but the mathematical maturity required to
follow that profoundly foundational approach is considerable. Even for
professional mathematics (source: professors of mine who specialized in
mathematical logic).

BLL includes several categories on logic, though, which include classics by
Kleene, Curry, etc. For instance, "Foundations of mathematics" [1],
"Philosophy of mathematics" [2], and "Model theory" [3]

[1] [https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=...](https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=37046&field_bll_rating_tid=All&field_maa_review_value=All)

[2] [https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=...](https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=37253&field_bll_rating_tid=All&field_maa_review_value=All)

[3] [https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=...](https://www.maa.org/press/maa-
reviews/browse?field_tags_tid=37199&field_bll_rating_tid=All&field_maa_review_value=All)

